# Sad news - have to re-home some tiels



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My landlord found out how many birds I have ( I think the neighbors complained who are also tenants of his) and he is making me reduce my number to ten. This is actually quite reasonable but I am heartbroken! It is my own fault for not talking to him and getting permission so I am feeling horribly guilty. I am also feeling horrible about having to choose who to re-home but I have decided.

I would love to see them all go to homes of people on this forum but I have also puts ads up. They will be free to established forum members, otherwise I am charging a small re-homing fee.

The ones I have chosen for various reasons are:

Willow - who has already *found a home with meaggidear*.

Callie - she is always ready to come out and play! She would make a great family pet. She likes hanging out on a shoulder and getting scritches too! *found a home with a young girl who saved her allowance for a bird and got a HUGE cage for her*

Sadie - she is a baby and takes a while to warm up but is a sweet cuddly girl now that she is getting more comfortable. She is a bit banged up from a night fright but is fine. *Found a home with a tiel loving family along with Sabian*

Delilah - she is tame and steps up but honestly prefers the company of other birds. She would probably be a good breeder when old enough. She is 6 months old now. *Found a home with John.*

Farrah - she is one of my sweet babies. She makes cute noises when getting scritches. She likes people but can also play independently. *Found a home with meaggiedear*

Sabian - He is a sweet bird that had been bullied by my others. He is also a little hormonal but I think in a less crowded home he will do very well. *Found a home with tiel lovers who are also taking Sadie*

I will add updated pics tomorrow. Please PM me if you are interested in any. I am willing to drive to meet someone within reason.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i would gladly take one if you are not far i am not sure where you are i live in suches GA


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that.  Noise complaints are one of my worst fears here, but after a year with no problems, I'm feeling better about it. I hope you find great homes. I'd help if I could, but I absolutely don't have the time or resources and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that.  Noise complaints are one of my worst fears here, but after a year with no problems, I'm feeling better about it. I hope you find great homes. I'd help if I could, but I absolutely don't have the time or resources and it wouldn't be fair.


Thanks. I am pretty devastated. I cried for hours! But after thinking about it it is more time and love that I can give to the ones I keep. I have to stay positive


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You also have the ability to find them great homes -- that's a much better opportunity for them than if they were just randomly bought out of a pet store. You're a great birdie mom, and I know all of you will adjust.  Sending you good thoughts and beakie kisses from Miss Roo.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry this is happening to you. I would take one but I think IL is just a bit to far. Good luck finding good homes.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

That really stinks. If your neighbors arent't bird people they will never understand. Good luck find new homes for your lovies (fingers crossed for you)


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this. If I lived closer I would love to give one a good home.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lisaowens said:


> i would gladly take one if you are not far i am not sure where you are i live in suches GA


I hope you do take one. If you meet in the middle, she is not far at all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I definitely would take one if I were closer!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you know if there are any rescues in your area? I'm not suggesting you should surrender the birds to them, but they might be able to help you get word out, or have tips for screening potential new owners.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone. It is much appreciated. Delilah is spoken for, 4birdsNC is taking her


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lisa I pm'd you. It's a little over five hours but would meet you half way if interested.


----------



## Zaichev (May 22, 2009)

This is probably really, really useless for you, but I'm moving to St. Louis on August 17th and am searching for a bird who needs a home. I don't have a car, which is why this is probably useless, and then there's the time issue, but if you're ever in St. Louis, I'd love to take one or two of your babies, and could even offer you a place to stay for the night. Sorry about what's happening; that's really sad!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry JaimeS! I wish there were something I could do to help. Unfortunately, not only am I far away, but so are my contacts. I have my thinking cap on though...You're in TN right?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you. But it sounds like you are finding really good homes for them. I wish I was closer, as I would take one too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am pretty crushed but trying to stay positive. I AM finding great homes for them which helps a lot!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, so sorry to hear that. It really stinks when neighbors complain! I would rather take the bird noise than people yelling at each other
I have apologized before to my neighbors about my birds being noisy, I don't think they are totally happy but she did say she likes animals and kid type of noise bothers her more 
I think it's great that your tiels are getting adopted by some caring forum members though


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

What color is Callie? My family has seriously been looking for a little girl for a change as we have three boys. Willing to meet in St. Louis next weekend?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I pm'd you WendyBeoBuddy.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sorry Jaime. That is just awful and sad.  I'm glad they're finding good homes so quickly. I would take one, but I live way too far and 4 is my limit for now. Good luck!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw this thread on TB (because of your friend who is taking Sabian).

I said that I would so take Callie if I lived in America and if my mum would let me have more pets.

I know you shall find great homes for these little ones because they are all so cute and beautiful


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some pics as promised.

Calliope (Callie) See how nicely her crest grew in?! 



















Sadie 



















Sabian - he has pretty red eyes but you can't tell in the pics. Pictures don't do him justice. And I don't know why he looks fat in these pics lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Callie looks like a different bird with her crest in!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, she is so pretty!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all beautiful but Sabian is gorgeous. If I wasn't getting a couple new birds in this week, I would be driving to TN to get him. LOL.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Callie is beautiful! i wish i could take her, we just can't drive further then st Louis, i hope she gets a good home!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good news, I was able to sell my Linnie to a Linnie forum member who not only is paying $200 for her (I paid $300) but she is paying to have her shipped and she is making all the arrangements herself, including sending the crate. I feel very lucky that she is going to such a wonderful home where she will be charished AND have another Linnie friend


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I almost forgeot about her! And you just got her too; I hope the double-move doesn't stress her out too much.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, I hope so too! She is just starting to settle in here but I chose her since she is young enough to adapt and I'm not as attached to her as any of my tiels because I haven't had her long. I hate it though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well as long as she has a good home..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, I think she will do well. I'm as happy as I can be given the situation


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Not been on for a while and just seen this. Sorry about the landlord issue but at least they seem reasonable letting you keep 10. To be honest that still is a lot of birdy love to go around  Also good to see they are going places you know they have a good chance at a happy forever home and can check in on them online. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Also. Sabian is officially available. I am going to be taking Willow and Farrah. 

I'm glad Blaine is getting such a wonderful home! Well, it sounds like a wonderful home!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

And I am glad that Willow and Farrah are getting a wonderful home too! And Delilah!

And for anyone taking my babies, feel free to rename them! I know that is part of the fun getting new pets and I will not be offended at all. I know all of our naming styles are different


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

If I wouldn't be that far away, I'd take a companion for Joe too... but unfortunately.....

Wish all your birdies and you all the best and those ones getting rehomed over this forum will stay very happy tiels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all of your support. All of my tiels and my linnie have found awesome loving homes. Now this week will be crazy getting them all to their appropriate homes


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I wished I lived closer....I would love to adopt Sabian. Do you ship?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would but they have all found homes. I would love for you to have had him though. If you really want him I could see if they want another bird. Just let me know


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwww I'm so sorry JaimeS. That sucks. I'm just glad you found them all good homes.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

If you have any that needs a home since 4birdsnc is getting one I am also located in NC maybe I can meet him?? I would love to give one of your cockatiels a forever home


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

If your in Tennessee I also don't beliee it's to far maybe we can meet part way?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> And I am glad that Willow and Farrah are getting a wonderful home too! And Delilah!
> 
> And for anyone taking my babies, feel free to rename them! I know that is part of the fun getting new pets and I will not be offended at all. I know all of our naming styles are different


So, I am keeping their names. Because out of three grey birds, one already has the name Grey. And all the other names for grey in different languages are not... nice sounding. lol. So, in front of Kevin, Willow is "Light Grey" and Farrah is "Dark Grey" and Ama is "Yellow" .. lol. One of my friends nicknamed Farrah "The Black Knight" already after Batman... I explained she is not black, but she refused to acknowledge she was actually grey. lol.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm glad you've found homes for all of them again If you have any still needing homes let me know I'm in NC but can meet


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Delilah went home with John. She let him give her scritches so that is great!

Callie (now Selena) went home with her new family.

Sabian and Sadie are going to their new home tomorrow.

Bitter sweet


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't cry too much Jaime, at least you know they'll be in good hands!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, given the situation I am very grateful that things are working out as they are. As hard as it is for me I think it will be good for the birds in the long run. Staying positive


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They'll all get more attention, both the ones you keep and the ones you rehome. That's how i'd look at it. And hopefully you can get updates from all the new owners if some are not part of the forum.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad they all found good homes. I know it still has to be hard but at least you know they will be loved and cared for.


----------

